
Domestic cats (Felis catus) discriminate their names from other words [pdf] - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-40616-4.pdf
======
aurizon
Hah, Obviously Nature owns no cats!. My cats get lots of love and name repeats
and can be called on my way home and they come running from 200-300 yards out
(varies with noise level) I feel a surge of happiness when I call them and one
or other pokes their head out of the fence and comes running, and rolling over
for a ruffled belly, often both arrive. It only fails when they are on a
pawsabout somewhere in the outback...

